# New Private Land Posting Law 20.1-01-17



## Firesteel (Dec 12, 2009)

First of all let me say to those land owners who do not post your land, and to those who allow hunting "Thank You". We always do everything we can to insure we respect your property.

Each year for the past 30 my family and I have hunted upland birds and waterfowl in beautiful western ND. This year we noticed a great deal more posted land than ever before, and farmers / ranchers were not as open to hunting as they have been in the past (unless of course you wanted to pay). We also noted that the way land was being posted had changed.

It took me some time but I finally found the amended posting law 20.1-01-17 dated April 2009.

Thank goodness there is enough open land and PLOTS to hunt, as trespassing just isn't what we are all about...it's just a good idea to know the law.

Here is the updated law for your review.

GAME, FISH, PREDATORS, AND
BOATING
CHAPTER 200
HOUSE BILL NO. 1239
(Representatives Hofstad, S. Meyer, Porter)
(Senators Heckaman, Oehlke)
AN ACT to amend and reenact section 20.1-01-17 of the North Dakota Century
Code, relating to posting of lands to prohibit hunting; and to provide a
penalty.
BE IT ENACTED BY THE LEGISLATIVE ASSEMBLY OF NORTH DAKOTA:
SECTION 1. AMENDMENT. Section 20.1-01-17 of the North Dakota
Century Code is amended and reenacted as follows:
20.1-01-17. Posting of lands by owner or tenant to prohibit hunting -
How posted - Signs defaced.
1. Only the owner or tenant or an individual authorized by the owner of any
land may post it the land by placing signs alongside the public highway
or the land giving notice that no hunting is not permitted on the land.
The name of the person posting the land must appear on each sign in
legible characters. The signs must be readable from the outside of the
land and must be placed conspicuously not more than eight hundred
eighty yards [804.68 meters] apart. As to land entirely enclosed by a
fence or other enclosure, posting of signs at or on all gates through the
fence or enclosure constitutes a posting of all the enclosed land. No
2. A person may in any manner not deface, take down, or destroy posting
signs, or post property without the permission of the owner or tenant or
an individual authorized by the owner.
3. Even if the conduct of the owner, tenant, or individual authorized by the
owner varies from the provisions of subsection 1, an individual may be
found guilty of violating section 20.1-01-18 if the owner, tenant, or
individual authorized by the owner substantially complied with
subsection 1 and notice against hunting or trespassing is clear from the
circumstances.
Approved April 24, 2009
Filed April 29, 2009


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Wow, 880 yards. In NY the signs can't be more that 220 yards apart


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

How is that any different then the way it has been?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

USAlx50 said:


> How is that any different then the way it has been?


It used to be every quarter mile.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

barebackjack said:


> USAlx50 said:
> 
> 
> > How is that any different then the way it has been?
> ...


It has always been a half mile (880 yrds) that I knew of.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Wingmaster said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > USAlx50 said:
> ...


I feel like thats what it was when I read the regs closely on this topic 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

I never quite understood the "legal posting" requirements. If there is one milk jug sitting in the approach that says no hunting as far as im concerned its posted, why start a fight with the land owner? from what i have heard, if there is an attempt to post land thats all that is needed.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Re read the last paragraph.Don't count on a technicality.
Interesting timing,our local paper in NE SoDak this week showed I'd estimate at least a dozen non-residents convicted of trespass.Not sure if you can access it online but its the Reporterandfarmer.com.Most were 'unknowing trespassers' and got a fine.'Knowing' trespassers aren't so lucky.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

The main change was that someone other than the owner or tenant can post the land. Its been every 880 yards since Christ was a corporal. I know of one piece of land that was pasture 25 years ago and still has fence posts around it and a gate that the tenant just puts a sign at the "gate" and thinks it is posted. Across the road the same guy has a sign 100 yards from the road. But posted is posted..


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Hunter_58346 said:


> The main change was that someone other than the owner or tenant can post the land. Its been every 880 yards since Christ was a corporal. *I know of one piece of land that was pasture 25 years ago and still has fence posts around it and a gate that the tenant just puts a sign at the "gate" and thinks it is posted.* Across the road the same guy has a sign 100 yards from the road. But posted is posted..


It is posted. Signs are only required at gates of fences.


----------



## blacklabs2 (Aug 2, 2009)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> Hunter_58346 said:
> 
> 
> > The main change was that someone other than the owner or tenant can post the land. Its been every 880 yards since Christ was a corporal. *I know of one piece of land that was pasture 25 years ago and still has fence posts around it and a gate that the tenant just puts a sign at the "gate" and thinks it is posted.* Across the road the same guy has a sign 100 yards from the road. But posted is posted..
> ...


Pretty sure he's saying there are posts only...not a fence...thus not "entirely enclosed by a
fence or other enclosure."


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Oh I got it now. Had to read it again.


----------

